# HTML interner Link soll neues Fenster aufmachen



## EisKaffee (22. Jul 2015)

Hi 

hab lange nix mehr mit HTML gemacht - drum die Frage

hab ein Dokument mit einer Tabelle - im TD ist ein interner Link

der auf einen Anker weiter unten zeigt


```
<td><a href="#c01" target="_blank">Zieldiv</a></td>
```

Weiter unten nach der Tabelle dann


```
<div id="c01">

...
<div>
```

Innerhalb des Divs habe ich einen kompletten html-Aufbau einer kleinen Seite


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
  <title>Zielseite</title>
</head>
<body>
<center>
Test
</center>
</body>
</html>
```

Aber es öffnet sich keine neue Seite 

Woran liegts?


----------



## MisterBu (28. Jul 2015)

Es gibt keinen Grund warum sich eine neue Seite öffnen sollte.
Es wird nur innerhalb der bestehenden Seite positioniert.


----------



## stg (29. Jul 2015)

Zudem ist das nicht einmal valides HTML. 
Was du eventuell willst, ist ein Dialog-Fenster. Das geht schnell und einfach z.B. mit jQuery: https://jqueryui.com/dialog/
Es gibt zwar auch das HTML5-Tag <dialog>, aber das wird bisher praktisch nicht unterstützt. Ich glaube Chrome ist der einzige Browser, der das bisher unterstützt.


----------

